# has anyone used the london bridge centre clinic ??



## hannah118 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi we are using donor sperm and i start counting my 21 days when my next period comes ( due in 1 week ).  I was wondering if anyone is or has gone through this treatment at the bridge and how was it?  We are doing IVF..... excited but nervous !!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mnay of the single girls or lesbian women use the BRidge.  I did 2 cycles there and then moved on.  The Bridge is reviewed in the clinic reviews section
Good Luck wtih your cycle
L x


----------



## hannah118 (Jul 14, 2009)

ok many thanks for your reply xx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Hi hannah

We used the london bridge and dh were very pleased with their manner.

The receptionist even called me by my name saying good morning one day as i came through the door and held it open for me.  This made me sure I was in the right place, simple i know but for me it settled my mind.

Do you have to travel far to get there?  We were refered there from bournemouth and took 2 hours on train, then a little walk.

I see you having ivf, i did not have that as iui worked for us, but if you have any questions, please ask.

Good luk xx


----------

